# Officer Stephanie Mohr receive a presidential pardon.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

She got got a pardon.. great! YAY! ...But excuse me! how the fuck do you get a decade in federal prison for this?
Washington, DC – A former Prince George’s County police officer who spent a decade in prison for releasing a K9 on an alleged burglary suspect was pardoned by President Donald Trump on Wednesday night.

Former Prince George’s County Police Officer Stephanie Mohr, the first female K9 officer in the history of the department, was tried twice before being sentenced to 10 years in prison for the 1995 incident, the White House said in a press release.

Then-Officer Mohr was out on a burglary call when she released her K9 partner to help apprehend a fleeing suspect, WTOP reported.
The K9 latched onto the would-be escapee, resulting in a bite wound that required 10 stitches.

Prosecutors alleged the suspect was compliant and hadn’t tried to run away, USA Today reported.

But Mohr testified during one of her two trials that she repeatedly ordered the suspect to raise his hands, but that he refused and kept them near his waistband instead.

She said she released the K9 when the suspect tried to escape, as per her training.
A civil rights investigation into the incident was launched five years later, just one day before the statute of limitations would have expired, Business Insider reported.

“Officer Mohr was a highly commended member of the police force prior to her prosecution,” the White House said. “Today’s action recognizes that service and the lengthy term that Ms. Mohr served in prison.”

She served the full term of her prison sentence after being convicted on the federal civil rights violation charge in 2001, Law Enforcement Legal Defense Fund (LELDF) President Jason Johnson told WTOP.

Mohr was released from prison in 2011, USA Today reported.
“This has been a long, hard slog for Stephanie Mohr, who served her complete sentence of 10 years — one year for each of the 10 stitches it took to heal the wounds on an escaping burglar’s leg,” Johnson told WTOP.

Mohr, 50, said she has been asking for a presidential pardon all year, and said she was “overwhelmed” when she was notified on Wednesday night that President Trump granted her request, WTOP reported.

“I was not expecting it,” she admitted. “I was feeling a little down and a little less than hopeful, and it was such a wonderful, wonderful surprise.”

Mohr, who is now working as a construction standards inspector for St. Mary’s County, said she has spent decades reflecting on the 1995 incident and the actions she took.
“I had to make a decision to use a certain amount of force during an arrest and that decision has had catastrophic consequences for my life and my family’s life,” she told WJLA in February.

“Over 25 years now, I’ve had plenty of time to think about what happened there is nothing I could or would do differently,” she concluded. “I’m at peace with that.”
Mohr noted that she doesn’t believe she would have been pardoned without the help of the LELDF and the National Fraternal Order of Police, WTOP reported.

“I have not spoken to the President, but if I could, I would say ‘thank you,’” she said. “Those words really aren’t big enough.”
The former officer’s son, 21-year-old Adam Popielarcheck, was just two years old when his mother was sent to prison, USA Today reported.

He said he is now working to become a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Holy crap, what a travesty of justice. It happened so long ago that I have never heard about it.

I've seen a few headlines about Trump's pardons which mostly seemed to be his former employees, buddies, and political allies which just caused me to roll my eyes and sigh every time I read them. So glad he got this wrong (somewhat) righted to the best of his ability.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is equivalent of going to jail for removing a mattress tag.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

She either got massively scapegoated or she massively pissed off the wrong person.
But a similar thing almost happened right here in Boston. Kenny Conley was days from going to federal prison for a crime he didn’t commit, so the US Atty’s Office could put his head on a platter


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

DOJ or ANYTHING Federal is not your friend. Keep everyone at arms distance. Don’t assist unless you get a signed waiver that exonerates you forever.

Save yourself. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> DOJ or ANYTHING Federal is not your friend. Keep everyone at arms distance. Don't assist unless you get a signed waiver that exonerates you forever.
> 
> Save yourself. Fuck everyone else.


But, but CCCSD...........Aren't we friends LOL!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> But, but CCCSD...........Aren't we friends LOL!


You...ONLY...because...SSPO!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

They went after her 5 YEARS after the fact. 

Definitely an agenda driven crucifixion.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m sure the Feds are still trying to track down that NYPD cop who saved Nakatomi Plaza...


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooty said:


> They went after her 5 YEARS after the fact.
> 
> Definitely an agenda driven crucifixion.


One day before the statute of limitations expired.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So we have four years and 364 days for Comey then...


----------

